# Ohio BBQ



## jake (Jul 12, 2008)

Anyone going to the Comp in Dayton, Oh July 19 at I think the American Legion in Kettering?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll be there...
Sold out, 38 teams, biggest comp. Ohio has ever had!!


----------

